# Collet block ?



## WesPete66 (May 14, 2017)

Ok so I found a collet block inside the tool box I had bought. Collets are all new to me.  The square collet block I have has a threaded sleeve embedded into the body, not loose & separate. There is a spanner wrench to turn the threaded sleeve.  The block measures 2" x 2" x 3.75 long.  The chamfer is ~ 1.50" dia at the entrance. The thread is about 1 1/4 or 1 5/16 (metric?).   
What type of collet block is this?  Are collets available to fit it? 
Thanks!
Wes


----------



## JimDawson (May 14, 2017)

Looks like it would take a 5C collet, very common collets.  The thread should be 1.238-20


----------



## Bob Korves (May 14, 2017)

That looks like a nice one.  Any writing on it?


----------



## brino (May 14, 2017)

I agree it looks like a 5C collet block -very useful!

Here's a link to a similar ebay item:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/5C-Collet-Bl...521938?hash=item2cb3c3e952:g:qNgAAOSwuxFYyMEv

...and to some collets:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Pre...231?utm_campaign=zPage&utm_source=grizzly.com
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Pre...237?utm_campaign=zPage&utm_source=grizzly.com

Note I am NOT trying to recommend any particular vendor, just supplying some links to pictures.

Be aware that 5C collets have a key way down one side, and that collet block likely has(should have) an internal pin that goes into the key way. you need to orient the collet properly before insertion.

-brino


----------



## WesPete66 (May 14, 2017)

Ahh, 5C it is then..   No markings to be found, and yes there is a pin inside the bore.  I was thrown off by the threaded sleeve, everything else I found had a separate sleeve.
Thanks again!


----------



## Bob Korves (May 14, 2017)

WesPete66 said:


> Ahh, 5C it is then..   No markings to be found, and yes there is a pin inside the bore.  I was thrown off by the threaded sleeve, everything else I found had a separate sleeve.
> Thanks again!


The one you have appears to be designed better for convenience in use.  I like that design better than the inexpensive ones I have, at least from the photos.  Now you just need some 5C collets!


----------



## Alan H. (Jul 2, 2017)

I assume the threaded sleeve rotates freely to pull the 5C into the holder and compress it onto the workpiece.   

Did you get the pin spanner with it?


----------



## Buffalo20 (Jul 2, 2017)

I have the set with the external collar, with the square and hexagon blocks. I just ordered a similar set from England, that uses ER40 collets.


----------

